# Cheeky Escaped



## angbobian (Sep 18, 2014)

I would like to share my story of my Budgie Cheeky when she escaped 

My Cheeky has never been locked up since we got her nearly 3 years now only time she is locked up is hot summer days other peoples pets are here etc otherwise she free to leave her cage.

we do pop in and out of back door but she has never showen intrest in going near the door of course as we go out we do close it 

But one day recently my son we here went out back door and yes she did escaped into th blue yonder we searched eveywhere and soon it was dark then my son saw a bird fly into our willow tree yes it was her. we tried to get her down but she flew off 2 gardens up so i popped around to see john nope could not see her at that point we gave up but my sons girl friend stil looking saw her fly back to the willow tree by this time it was getting quite dark we tried to get her down but she flew off again into the dark GONE so sad we were all very upset. That night we had very heavy rain and thunder no way she was going to survive that next morning e looked again no sign of her so once again gave up. The second night was freezing grass was all crispy next morning i was up at 7am as normal and at 7:30am my door bell went and guess what it was John his dogs had found cheeky on the ground in his garden filthy dirty but alive i checked her out all she had was a very small cut on the bottom of her foot i gently washed her put her on a cloth on the radiator to warm up then put her in here cage almost straight aways she started to prun herself then went to sleep she behaved very strange for a few days ( Exspected ) laying on top of her cage and has now settled back to her normal self so never give up on your bird let all the neighbors know you just never know Oh and just for the people that think i should have taken her to the vet i did ring my local one and was told no unless there is a problem there has been none So happy My Cheeky is back


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh wow, how scary. I’m so glad you got your sweet Cheeky back. She sure lived up to her name! I bet she’ll sleep soundly for the next few nights. I’d be taking a lot more care with keeping doors closed when she’s out of her cage because you just never know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad that your precious Cheeky was found, sadly so many cases like this end up in tragedy, especially with the bad weather you had. 

It's great to hear that she's doing well despite her harrowing experience!


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

So glad Cheeky is safe. Sounds like she new where home is if she kept coming back to the willow.
You've got some good neighbours.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow ! I’m very relieved to read that Cheeky is back home safe! 

That’s one of the reasons that we say it’s not the best idea to leave a budgie free flighted in the house, not to mention the many household dangers.


----------



## angbobian (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words just to update she doing very well crazy as allways


----------



## BudgieFour (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow! You’re so lucky you got Cheeky back! A couple years back, my Jewel got away. We heard her calling for a couple of days, we tried everything(asking neighbors, putting Tiger’s cage outside, calling her name) but we never got her back. We stopped hearing her calls eventually and haven’t heard her again. I hope Cheeky doesn’t get out again.


----------

